# pixelating- bad hard drive?



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm getting a fair amount of pixelation, especially with fast movements, when I watch recorded shows since I upgraded my hard drive. I don't get pixelation when I watch live shows. Could I have installed a bad hard drive?

I hate the idea of replacing my hard drive again, but may have no choice. If I have to replace it again, I want the 3TB hard drive that I can install right out of the box without formatting. Which 3TB hard drive should I use?

Thanks.

I used this:http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-HN-M201RAD-Momentus-SpinPoint-ST2000LM003/dp/B00I8O6OQ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1444794400&sr=1-1&keywords=Samsung+Seagate+HN-M201RAD+Momentus+SpinPoint+ST2000LM003+2TB+2.5-Inch+SATA+III+Notebook+Hard+Drive+9.5MM


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That seems odd. There is no such thing as truly live viewing. Since everything is recorded to the disc first and then read off the disc for viewing. SO I wonder why one would have an issue and not another? Since they are both still being read off the drive.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Is it all channels, or are some worse than others?


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I see you are using MoCa, I assume also on the bolt? If so have you seen my thread about pixelation I am getting when there is a lot of moca traffic to my Bolt? It was originally hard to pin down, so I want to make sure that isn't your issue vs your hard drive.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

georgeorwell86 said:


> Is it all channels, or are some worse than others?


Yes, some channels don't pixelate at all. I'm starting to think it is not my Bolt or the new hard drive. TWC is here now to strengthen my signal.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kisby said:


> Yes, some channels don't pixelate at all. I'm starting to think it is not my Bolt or the new hard drive. *TWC* is here now to strengthen my signal.


Well, that answers your question.....there's your issue. You're on TWC. Unless they up their compression ratios and and stop cramming 8 gazillion channels on their lines and 325 SDV channels, that's what you'll get. 

I was utterly shocked when I started using my DirecTV Genie Lite DVR and compared the PQ between them!  now I use a Bolt for limited basic cable and an ATSC modulated DTV signal and couldn't be happier.


----------

